# Bilder aus dem Ps4 Browser auf der Konsole speichern ?



## smutjesmooth (17. September 2015)

Mal eine Frage an die PS4 Profis hier. Ein Kumpel von mir hat nur eine PS4. Keinen Rechner oder Smartphone etc. Besteht die Möglichkeit Fotos aus dem Ps4 Browser auf der Konsole abzuspeichern um diese zb. als Hintergrundbild zu nutzen oder sie bei Facebook zb. zu posten ? Oder beherrscht die Ps4 sowas gar nicht ?


----------

